# Found the right boat



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have been looking for a bass boat to keep up at the lake house. Well yesterday I found the right one. It's a 17'-1" Champion with a 112 Johnson on the back. This is one of the cleanest 1996 boats I have seen. It's going to be hard on deciding on which boat to take out now. The 20' Nitro or the 17' Champion, either way, I'm pumped.


----------



## Ditto (Apr 18, 2005)

I had a 18' 4" Champion bass boat in the 90's. It was a great boat. Handled the rough water really well. Fished all over Texas in that thing.


----------



## FLAT FISHY (Jun 22, 2006)

And you can keep that old Johnny running with pliers,cresent wrench and a pocket knife...love em


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

Very nice... you can run into some good deals, on those folks, ready to upgrade.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

very nice boat!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

When a champ was a champ!


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

Quackerbox said:


> When a champ was a champ!


I thought similar. I don't know their recent story, but Champions were considered extremely high quality boats. That one looks nice.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

Whitebassfisher said:


> I thought similar. I don't know their recent story, but Champions were considered extremely high quality boats. That one looks nice.


Champion went by the wayside a few years ago and I've heard all sorts of things as to why. Mostly from their old competitors.

One thing I've always read and heard hulls from about the 94 to 96 range were the best ever


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

very nice


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

Thanks guys


----------



## A Salt Weapon (Jan 23, 2006)

Nice rig! Congrats!!!


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Fine looking boat. Congrats!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice rig.


----------

